

 Windows 8 is available for purchase now - kmfrk
http://windows.com/buy

======
b3b0p
From what it seems, I cannot download Windows 8 on my Mac for running in
Bootcamp or VMWare. I have to download it using an executable from Microsoft
that only runs on Windows. This doesn't make sense to me.

Why can't I just buy and download? Why not make it simple and easy for people
to access it?

~~~
bunderbunder
They're only selling upgrades for the Pro edition on their website for the
time being. So if you already have Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate running in
Bootcamp or VMWare, that's where you should be running the upgrade executable.

If you're running Windows 7 Home or Home Premium, or don't already have a copy
of Windows 7 at all, then what they're selling on their website isn't for you.
You'll need to pick it up from a 3rd-party retailer for now. The fine print
does suggest that they'll start selling all editions on their website in
February. (Maybe they had some sort of agreement with retailers or OEMs?)

In shopping around, I've seen the System Builder edition from a local big box
retailer for as little as $80.

~~~
yuhong
Actually the Win8 Pro upgrade is for all edition of Win7.

~~~
andrewmunsell
Yeah, I did the Windows 8 Pro upgrade from Windows 7 Home Premium.

------
octopus
I find this discouraging:

 _To install Windows 8 Pro, customers must be running Windows XP SP3, Windows
Vista, or Windows 7. If you would like to upgrade from Windows 8 to Windows 8
Pro, click here._

What if I want to install Windows 8 in a VM ? Do I need to install an older
version of Windows first ?

~~~
tiredoffps
After you download the upgrade assistant helper and Windows 8 Pro, there's an
option to create a .ISO for a clean install.

~~~
kaitari
Which means you need an older Windows OS installed first, because Upgrade
Assistant only runs on Windows, right?

~~~
bunderbunder
Yup. But what they're selling on their website is only an upgrade version. So
it's a pretty reasonable restriction.

------
kmfrk
At least as far as the en-US an en-GB versions are concerned for a European
like me. I can't check what other countries they work for, so report back if
your country/language is not supported.

------
thethimble
I only use Windows to play games on steam. Would it make sense for me to
upgrade?

------
abrkn
Yep, was able to buy upgrade version from evaluation version of Windows 7.

------
mtgx
Keep in mind that this is essentially an "upgrade" version. You can't do a
clean install with this version. You'll pay $40 only to upgrade it from
Windows 7.

------
WorkingDead
Its on sale for $39.99. Just checked the Apple store and Mountain Lion is
$19.99. Way to go MS.

~~~
bornhuetter
This again? OSX versions are more incremental - part way between what MS would
call a new OS, or a new Service Pack. MS don't charge anything for Service
Packs.

Apple also have lower margins on their OS because it's built into the cost of
their hardware.

~~~
WorkingDead
Justify it any way you want to but MS is getting out competed in almost every
area and that is just one more example. Apple gets a small sum every year form
their customers and MS pisses theirs off with $140 price tags every 5 years.

~~~
bunderbunder
Apple gets a small sum every year from those of us who bother to upgrade. But
every few years they get much more than $140 out of us in the form of the
purchase of a much higher-margin computer for which they don't have to split
the profits with anybody else.

Also, let's compare apples to apples (ahaha). Apple only retails their OS in
an upgrade so we can really only compare upgrade pricing. Apple charges about
$20 for an upgrade every year, which averages out to $20/year. Windows 8
upgrades are selling for $40 right now, and the last version of Windows came
out about 3 years ago. $40 / 3 = $13.33.

Now I absolutely agree with your assertion that $20 is a fairly small sum. But
I'm not sure I agree that $13 is a price gouge by comparison.

(Spoken as a Mac and VMWare Fusion user.)

